# Door Keys



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Anyone have any idea how many door keys were used in trailers? It was jokingly suggested to swap lock sets. Notyet and I were having a conversation over this last week. Well I am wondering if that is possible and maybe we could find a way to have the same key for both doors.

It is the off season so if it would work this would be a good time to mail lock sets across the country.

I have door keys EF 331 and EF 333

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

John,

Very interesting idea.








I will have to check mine. I would love to reduce the number of keys I have to carry!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Okay I will play this game. I have CF310 and CF343.

So as a poker hand that is 3 - 3's with an Ace high, which can not beat John's 5 - 3's!! Oh wait we aren't playing poker. Oh well if someone thinks we can trade, get in touch.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

There's got to be a dealer out there with a bin of lock cores & keys. I had a similar experience with having four keys for my Yakima racks. Then, I discovered Rack Attack here in Portland (Seattle, Boston, other places too) who has big bins of lock cores and will TRADE with you to get what you need (they didn't charge much, if anything, and will get my business when I do the front receiver/bike rack).


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

It would be great to only have a single key. I will have to check my core/keys.
Has anyone tried ordering a set?

Thor


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

Tddvfjohn, I got your EF333, now can I get a EF306, going once, going twice???


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

This might work over time, Im going to try and keep a paper trail to see if matches can be made.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry but I only have one door and one key for me and one for DW
















Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Wher'e everyone getting all these keys?????










I have two door keys (1 door) and 2 compartment keys (plenty of those).

Mark


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

It would be be to easy to have the same key do both doors







anyway

EF307

CF330

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> It would be be to easy to have the same key do both doors


I guess I'm to believe y'all have different keys for different doors? How stupid is that?









Makes as much sense as different keys for each storage compartment.

Mark

PS. No offense if you prefer it that way, by the way. shy


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

John and I already compared, no match. But for the good of the group.

EF 304
EF 345

Jared


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok, I would love to cut the amount of keys for my outback. Looks like Andy may have one of mine or mayby the other way around. Anyways mine are;
cf307
cf310
cf319

So how is this going to work, do we send the whole lock/deadbolt assembly to the winning party? kirk


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

ok, deal me in

2 door keys (1 door) ..... EF314
3 compartment keys ..... CH751

one compartment door was replaced (wrong one though) received a key with the replacement.
jeez, when they replace the right compartment door, another key









darrel


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Threee doors to my 25 rss, so three seperate keys. They are
CF 342
CF 326
CF 312


----------



## JMH712 (Oct 26, 2003)

I would love to have one door key for both doors. There is only one compartment on the 21RS so i only have one key.

DOOR: *CF330 CF321*

LOCK: *CH751*

Mitch


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Would love to have one key for both doors!

The two I have are:

*EF340*
* EF311 *


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

CF341 and
CF336 here.

I believe the CH751 is a standard for everybodies storage doors.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> It would be be to easy to have the same key do both doors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have a match!! I have CF330 and CF344

Care to tell me how to remove it? I'm a computer guy...not to handy in the tool arena.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We have 3 matches so far for entrance doors, so far so good. It would be extra work for those with only one door but I wonder if any would be interested to throw their numbers in to help match others. No benefit for them but helping.

John


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm in too.

I have CF330 for the bike door and CF331 for the human door.

You really have to wonder how much more trouble it would be to have picked up two of the same key for a single unit.









I'd even bet if they asked the vendor of the lock set to package them that way, (i.e. all like keys together) it would be easy.

What I want to know is who is going to yell BINGO first?









Great game

Dreamtimers


----------



## drose (Jul 26, 2005)

CamperAndy and I have one match.

CF343
CF303


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

so far so good, we have a number of matches with not a large number of people listed. Before we start doing anything it has to be worth it for more people. I doubt anyone will mail to match someone else unless they can also get a match on theres.

keep posting numbers and my hope is early spring we can start mailing to each other to make it worth the trouble.

John


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

I'll play

EF318
EF325


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Not giving up yet.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I went to a locksmith to get extra keys cut for spares and they couldn't do it, no blanks that were even close. They kept asking if it was a motorcycle key. I was told to come back when one of the lock docs was in and he might be able to hand make a spare key.

Anyone else have spares made? My dealer is 2.5 hours away.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

EF323 here...


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

You've got to get the blanks from the dealer, then take them to a hardware store or locksmith to cut them. Your dealer could probably mail them if he's too far away.

BTW I only have one door and it's a CF 310, it looks like a match for several of you. I guess I could trade with one of you guys so you would have a match but then I'd be out the 3 or 4 spares I already had made. What could you do to make it worth my while?







I know I'd hate to have two different locks for one camper.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> It was jokingly suggested to swap lock sets. Notyet and I were having a conversation over this last week. Well I am wondering if that is possible and maybe we could find a way to have the same key for both doors.
> 
> It is the off season so if it would work this would be a good time to mail lock sets across the country.
> 
> ...


John,

Great idea. As I see it, this will work if someone has the same two locksets and they swap one. I tried reading the replies but quickly lost track. So, how about doing it like the list for the Outbackers.com stickers? Everyone copy the list and add your name and key numbers. Then we can see where we stand and we can make arragements accordingly. Unfortunately, those of you who've already posted will have to post again by adding to the list. I'll start the list.

Scott

1. tdvffjohn EF331 EF333 
2. moosegut EF302 EF330
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi j1mfrog, Tell you what if you want to swap your 310 for either one of mine, 207 or 319, I will have 4 keys made and sent with the lock assembly. What do you say, deal? Kirk

1. tdvffjohn EF331 EF333 
2. moosegut EF302 EF330
3.Aplvlykat EF307, EF310, EF319
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It needs a lot of matching to work and the logistics of who swaps with who. I have been keeping a copy on paper using columns and it is working good so far. It will drive me crazy if everyone posts again.

When we get to end of March I will try to match people together. I will even see if anyone with single doors would be interested in swapping odd numbers to help someone with 2 doors.

Post key numbers and patience.

Thanks tho

John


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Is this something that you all can do at a rally or get together?

Glad I only have a single door.

How about a lock swapping Rally?


----------



## mscott (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm in too...

My doors are EF350 & CF330.

My compartment key is CH751. I had a set of compartment keys from our previous Trail Cruiser. It too had CH751's. Our dealer told us that it is a common that most RV manufactures will use the CH751 key as their compartment key. Kind of scary!!!

Matt


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

_*Let's try it again to see if we can get it going.*_

QUOTE(tdvffjohn @ Oct 7 2005, 09:35 AM)
It was jokingly suggested to swap lock sets. Notyet and I were having a conversation over this last week. Well I am wondering if that is possible and maybe we could find a way to have the same key for both doors.

It is the off season so if it would work this would be a good time to mail lock sets across the country.

I have door keys EF 331 and EF 333

John

John,

Great idea. As I see it, this will work if someone has the same two locksets and they swap one. I tried reading the replies but quickly lost track. So, how about doing it like the list for the Outbackers.com stickers? Everyone copy the list and add your name and key numbers. Then we can see where we stand and we can make arragements accordingly. Unfortunately, those of you who've already posted will have to post again by adding to the list. I'll start the list.

Scott

1. tdvffjohn EF331 EF333 
2. moosegut EF302 EF330
3.Aplvlykat EF207, EF310, EF319
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
[snapback]60314[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

1. tdvffjohn EF331 EF333 
2. moosegut EF302 EF330
3.Aplvlykat EF207, EF310, EF319
4. Devildog EF308, EF333, EF347
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CF330 and CF344

1. tdvffjohn EF331 EF333
2. moosegut EF302 EF330
3.Aplvlykat EF207, EF310, EF319
4. Devildog EF308, EF333, EF347
5. Oregon_Camper CF330 and CF344
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

> Hi j1mfrog, Tell you what if you want to swap your 310 for either one of mine, 207 or 319, I will have 4 keys made and sent with the lock assembly. What do you say, deal? Kirk


Kirk

I'm willing to do that. I'll take the lock with the least wear and tear







. Don't make too many copies though. I checked and can only locate a total of 4 keys.

Maybe we should wait for tdvffjohn to get things together first?

Jim

1. tdvffjohn EF331 EF333
2. moosegut EF302 EF330
3. Aplvlykat EF207, EF310, EF319
4. Devildog EF308, EF333, EF347
5. Oregon_Camper CF330 and CF344
6. j1mfrog CF310 [1 lock only, but willing to trade (probably with Aplvlykat.)]
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey Kirk

I just noticed that yours is a EF310 and mine is a CF310. That may not work out so good for you.

Jim


----------



## Nickens (Oct 6, 2005)

I whined about the keys to my dealer. They said that the deadbolt keys are more "unique" than the passage lock keys. They have masters for the upper lock, but there is no "master" for the deadbolt.

Just to see how unique the locks are, It would be interesting to update the data and indicate whether each locks' key code is for the upper or deadbolt.

After I get the rig back from the 3rd extended visit for warranty work, I'll add my keys to the list.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Jim, I put in the wrong letter it should be CF310, CF319, CF307. I think you are right, lets wait and see what happens. 
Nicken's, My keys fit both the locks and the dead bolt, is there a difference?


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

1. tdvffjohn EF331 EF333
2. moosegut EF302 EF330
3. Aplvlykat EF207, EF310, EF319
4. Devildog EF308, EF333, EF347
5. Oregon_Camper CF330 and CF344
6. j1mfrog CF310 [1 lock only, but willing to trade (probably with Aplvlykat.)]
7. bill_pfaff EF318, EF325
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

The keys to my pickup shell will open most TTâ€™s. Also, my sliding glass doors, the freezer, the riding mower, and half a dozen other things around the house. Hereâ€™s a truth, fellers:
Lotsa cheap little locks have fewer pins (tumblers) than notches in the
keys. That way, they can make it look like theyâ€™re putting out a variety of locks â€" but they arenâ€™t. Iâ€™ve seen some with just one pin, so just that notch in the key has to be right. The others can be anything. Why do they bother? I dunno â€" prolly saves 8 centavos per lock.
When the time comes, I will either re-pin and re-key all of them, or replace them with a better grade of lock. The storage doors, at least, use a relatively simple cam lock, and they are available. I would get them outside the RV industry, from a lock supply joint. If necessary, the tailcams can probably be switched from the old ones to the new ones. It wouldnâ€™t be any big trick to make new ones, either. 
Here's one source: http://www.eastloc.com/

If that's what it takes, I will hokey a residential lock to work.

Slug


----------



## mscott (Jul 8, 2005)

1. tdvffjohn EF331 EF333
2. moosegut EF302 EF330
3. Aplvlykat EF207, EF310, EF319
4. Devildog EF308, EF333, EF347
5. Oregon_Camper CF330 and CF344
6. j1mfrog CF310 [1 lock only, but willing to trade (probably with Aplvlykat.)]
7. bill_pfaff EF318, EF325
8. mscott EF350 & CF330
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

1. tdvffjohn EF331 EF333
2. moosegut EF302 EF330
3. Aplvlykat EF207, EF310, EF319
4. Devildog EF308, EF333, EF347
5. Oregon_Camper CF330 and CF344
6. j1mfrog CF310 [1 lock only, but willing to trade (probably with Aplvlykat.)]
7. bill_pfaff EF318, EF325
8. mscott EF350 & CF330
9. Katrina CF336, CF341
10.
11.
12.
13.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

1. tdvffjohn EF331 EF333
2. moosegut EF302 EF330
3. Aplvlykat EF207, EF310, EF319
4. Devildog EF308, EF333, EF347
5. Oregon_Camper CF330 and CF344
6. j1mfrog CF310 [1 lock only, but willing to trade (probably with Aplvlykat.)]
7. bill_pfaff EF318, EF325
8. mscott EF350 & CF330
9. Katrina CF336, CF341
10. WAcamper EF340, EF311
11.
12.
13.


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

I solved the two door/two key problem shortly after getting my 30rls. My significant other mistakenly tried to unlock a door with the wrong key. It wouldn't turn so she applied too much torque and ended up breaking the key off in the lock. I ordered a lock set from my dealer to match the unbroken lock and installed it in a few minutes. It cost $72 for the new lock set, but the convienance of only one key for two doors has made it worth it to me. Matter of fact if I would of realized how much I liked only having one key I might of "accidentally" busted the lock myself to justify the expense. lol

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

srlaws said:


> I solved the two door/two key problem shortly after getting my 30rls. My significant other mistakenly tried to unlock a door with the wrong key. It wouldn't turn so she applied too much torque and ended up breaking the key off in the lock. I ordered a lock set from my dealer to match the unbroken lock and installed it in a few minutes. It cost $72 for the new lock set, but the convienance of only one key for two doors has made it worth it to me. Matter of fact if I would of realized how much I liked only having one key I might of "accidentally" busted the lock myself to justify the expense. lol
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]63109[/snapback]​


Heck, maybe you should apply to much "pressure" to the jack and snap it off. Then you can replace it with a nice power jack....


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> srlaws said:
> 
> 
> > I solved the two door/two key problem shortly after getting my 30rls. My significant other mistakenly tried to unlock a door with the wrong key. It wouldn't turn so she applied too much torque and ended up breaking the key off in the lock. I ordered a lock set from my dealer to match the unbroken lock and installed it in a few minutes. It cost $72 for the new lock set, but the convienance of only one key for two doors has made it worth it to me. Matter of fact if I would of realized how much I liked only having one key I might of "accidentally" busted the lock myself to justify the expense. lol
> ...


After a couple years of winding a manual jack I had the dealer install a power jack before I picked up my Outback.


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

Deal me in also. My 27RBS came with :

(2) Entry Door Keys CF319 and (5) Entry Compartment Keys CH751


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Found it!

A rally will be the easiest for anyone to maybe match 2 doors together. Anyone willing to give it a try, post both door key numbers. If someone with a single door is willing to throw their number in the pot to help another, that would be nice.

I will keep the list and try to match people, then it will be up to the individuals to swap. There already is about 7 or 8 that match ( some might not be too active tho) so lets see.

If you have already posted your key numbers.Please do not do it again.

John


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Suggest that you take the door sets out and take them to a lock smith.

Also per a dealer all pass throughs have the same key and the upper door keys (not the dead bolt) are all the same too. Don't know it to be true but a dealer guy told me so.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Swany,

I don't know about the Pass-thru keys (I hope they are not all the same, or whats the point!







), but the primary door keys are all the same.

This way, as long as the deadbolt is unlocked, the dealer can get into any trailer without having to keep track of - and carry - a lot of keys. If the deadbolt is locked, only you can get in.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ssalois (Jun 19, 2006)

This is too funny, as a new OB owner my wife and i joked for days about having a key to everything but the toilet. I believe my packet had 9 keys for 2 doors and storage compartment. Sad thing is i will only be able to find one before long... shy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I don't know about the Pass-thru keys (I hope they are not all the same, or whats the point!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pass through are all the same doug
I walk up to my SIL's Prowler and open her pass through or storage with my key

Don


----------

